# Looking For Lanner Falcon



## JR.Exotics (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone!

I'm just looking into buying a Lanner Falcon (_Falco biarmicus)_ (well its my 21st very soon and it might be a present ) and i just wanted to know if there are any about atm and if they are hard to get hold of? how much am i looking at to purchase one as a chick? and what would be better a Male or a Female? :] 

I would like as much information on their care as possible before i get one :] 

thank you 

Josh


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

you'd be better off asking on here: Falconry Forum and specificly reading the starter pack available.

BOPs take a lot of work and reserarch and shouldnt be bought without first hand experience of some sort before hand. if you want one you should try and find yourself a local mentor who can show you the ropes, you could also consider the LANTRA beginning falconry award ( Catalogue - Falconry) alongside buying and reading falconry books (such as this one: Training Birds of Prey: Amazon.co.uk: Jemima Parry-Jones: Books) im not trying to come across as nasty but if a falcon is what you really want then you need to do a hell of a lot of research before you get one, its really not fair to get a bird then do all the research, especially as you risk killing it.

but to answer your questions: yes lanners (and there hybrids) are pretty commonly available but expect a three figure price tag (from what i remember around the £250-£300 region), no i wouldnt reccomened you get a chick as (hand rearing issues aside) imprinted falcons can be a nightmare, get a parent reared juvinial from a good breeder (this is where the IFF comes in handy), theres not much difference tempreament wise between males and females, size wise females are slightly bigger.


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

as stated, research research and more research!

you also need to think about the future with this kind of animal, they live a long time, so you need to plan to keep this bird in your life. if you're coming up to 21, does that mean you're still with parents? theres things you need to consider such as do you have space there, and a place to fly, do you plan on moving out, if you move out are you going to rent? often rental places dont want animals. will you have a place to fly it if you move out?

i know it sounds nit-picky, but things like that can be easily over-looked as important.

and sorry if that sounds patronising, i dont mean to, i'm only 26 myself. 

anyways,

a good place to start looking fo birds of prey for sale is 

Birds for sale | Birdtrader


----------



## JR.Exotics (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry if I reply short, its just im on my mobile and it isnt the greatest thing in the world and also now I cant see what you both wrote :/ lol 
I know basic care of BoP but I just particulary want to know about the Lanner has its my fave species.... Well I keep a lot of animals atm most of which love quite a while, my tiger salamander being one of the longest living in my collection lol I have looked after loads of BoP's in the past cos im a zoo keeper but I have never kept one at home.. Yes I do live with my parents but I have a massive garden which is 100ft long at least lol 200 to 300 pounds for one? Omg thats cheaper than what I thought it would be :/ and is parent reared better than imprinted then? Its just I wanted the enjoyment of watching it grow up and taming it?

Cheers 

Josh


----------



## chriz21 (Dec 30, 2010)

if u are looking for a bird of pray they are not just for show they have to be flown on a good pieace of land and they are a hand full i have 2 harris hawks myself and a lanner.
i will tell u one thing if u let ur lanner out it will fly after pigeon blackbirds and smaller bird or even small breed dogs.

please dont get a bop if u dont have land to fly it on and also hunt with it.

if u need someone to show u how to do any of this pm me and i can help u out


----------



## JR.Exotics (Mar 24, 2011)

chriz21 said:


> if u are looking for a bird of pray they are not just for show they have to be flown on a good pieace of land and they are a hand full i have 2 harris hawks myself and a lanner.
> i will tell u one thing if u let ur lanner out it will fly after pigeon blackbirds and smaller bird or even small breed dogs.
> 
> please dont get a bop if u dont have land to fly it on and also hunt with it.
> ...


lol yeah i have loads of land where i can fly him so that isnt a worry, thats why i want to have one cos i love how majestic they are and i have always enjoyed watching such an amazing animal fly :] i like feisty animals aswell they are always the best and have personality lol 
oh you have a Lanner? how old is yours? 
and yeah i was prepared to take it out to hunt smaller birds as its natural and i am a firm believer in things being as natural as possible for captive animals...
and awesome thanks mate i will definitely PM you soon as i wont be getting him yet cos i always research an animal before getting it (i looked into my poison dart frogs for a year before buying them! lol) 

Josh


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

JR.Exotics said:


> is parent reared better than imprinted then? Its just I wanted the enjoyment of watching it grow up and taming it?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Josh


yeah, far far better. if you want to rear something you need to be looking at owls, not hawks or falcons. trust me if you end up with a bad imprint (something thats hard to avoid) then nice and tame and freindly is the last thing the bird will be, bad imprint behaviour is at best annoying and at worst very dangerous (for owner and bird). its just unnecessary stress for you and the bird. parent reared birds can still become tame (i know loads that are dog tame) and are much more balanced.


----------



## chrisgard (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi

Just a thought, I deliver animals to nicky at Welcome - A & N Frozen Reptile Foods and her husband was very much involved in bird of prey breeding includiong peregrines etc , may be worth giving them a bell im sure that they could help you, say that i put you in touch with them, im chris gard!! and also i could help you with the couriering of it if you needed 

good luck and pm me if you need any help

all the best


chris


----------



## JR.Exotics (Mar 24, 2011)

miss_ferret said:


> yeah, far far better. if you want to rear something you need to be looking at owls, not hawks or falcons. trust me if you end up with a bad imprint (something thats hard to avoid) then nice and tame and freindly is the last thing the bird will be, bad imprint behaviour is at best annoying and at worst very dangerous (for owner and bird). its just unnecessary stress for you and the bird. parent reared birds can still become tame (i know loads that are dog tame) and are much more balanced.


ahhhh see i wouldnt of thought that! lol thats the sort of information i would like to get! not about how much space i need to fly it cos thats a given lol... just out of interest what sort of bad imprint behaviour could you example for me? just curious :] but i will keep an eye out for a parent reared one then! 

and thanks chris gard i will definitely give them a bell and say you recommended me! :] :2thumb:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

basicly with imprinting, the bird thinks its a human. that means you are both parent and potential future mate. the issues dont tend to come to light until you start training and the weight has to be cut down, think of it from the birds point of view: there parent that has kept them well fed is suddenly removing food and there hungry. there imidiate responce is to scream, loudly and persistantly, and they can keep it up for hours. imprints can start screaming at any time but its most common when beginning training.

and if they think your there mate, prepare to have your head mounted or have a bird start displaying to you :whistling2:

imprints can also turn on the owner. i know a bloke who hand reared a harris hawk in the mistaken belief that it would make a better bird. all went reaonably well until the harris hit sexual maturity, then to say it turned would be an understatement. everytime he picked it up it would go for his face and eyes, it baited furiously and would scream its head off. with anyone else she was a nice (if a little mardy) bird, but she wanted his blood. he had to rehome her in the end as it got to the stage where she wouldnt let him in the aviary, shes been perfectly behaved in her new home bar some screaming every spring. thats an extreme example, but aggression is common in imprinted birds.


----------



## JR.Exotics (Mar 24, 2011)

miss_ferret said:


> basicly with imprinting, the bird thinks its a human. that means you are both parent and potential future mate. the issues dont tend to come to light until you start training and the weight has to be cut down, think of it from the birds point of view: there parent that has kept them well fed is suddenly removing food and there hungry. there imidiate responce is to scream, loudly and persistantly, and they can keep it up for hours. imprints can start screaming at any time but its most common when beginning training.
> 
> and if they think your there mate, prepare to have your head mounted or have a bird start displaying to you :whistling2:
> 
> imprints can also turn on the owner. i know a bloke who hand reared a harris hawk in the mistaken belief that it would make a better bird. all went reaonably well until the harris hit sexual maturity, then to say it turned would be an understatement. everytime he picked it up it would go for his face and eyes, it baited furiously and would scream its head off. with anyone else she was a nice (if a little mardy) bird, but she wanted his blood. he had to rehome her in the end as it got to the stage where she wouldnt let him in the aviary, shes been perfectly behaved in her new home bar some screaming every spring. thats an extreme example, but aggression is common in imprinted birds.


haha oh dear god ok i know its not funny but it is a little! lol

i see now i will definitely get a a parent reared one then and not raise it myself :/ cos i wont deny it i would of thought the same as your friend thinking it would make a better bird :/ i wonder why it wanted his blood so much though, could it be something he might of done while it was younger that it took offensively? lol


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

This is NOT A PEE TAKE reply it's ment to be helpful ... Come to lanner and you can see them in the wild , if you decide to do that , look me up and i will take you upto carn brea , where you see them flying and attacking rabbits , will give you an idea of what there like , and also how close they come to you when you pose no threat . Awesome birds , and an open offer if u want to come see em : victory:


----------

